# What's the softest material for sheets/pillowcases?



## MetzFan (Jan 15, 2006)

I've read that it's egyptian cotton, but I just want to make sure before I buy a set.

Thanks.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 22, 2006)

I've never tried it myself, but in the winter I absolutely love the smooth texture of cotton/flannel because it also keeps you warm. For me my bedding differs seasonally.


----------



## anne7 (Jan 22, 2006)

Also, the higher the thread count (eg. 650 thread count) is smoother and softer than low thread count (300 thread count). The high thread count sheets also last longer, but they more of an investment! HTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 22, 2006)

Look for the highest thread count you can, also Egyptian Cotton is very soft. You might also want to feel flannel... I wouldn't have thought it would feel that great, but my parents have flannel sheets and they are SOOOO soft!


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 22, 2006)

Egyptian cotton is so nice go with the highest thread count you can $ I also like jersey material(tshirt-like) and flannel is oh so nice.


----------



## Becka (Jan 22, 2006)

jersey material is super, super soft, but I found the sheets slide off the bed all the time, that drove me nuts. 700+ thread count is really good, the hotel bedding collections .... super soft and i find the higher the thread count sheets seem to soften up more w/ every washing.


----------



## Summer (Jan 30, 2006)

There was a report on the news saying that anything over 450 thread count (I think it was 450 or 4 something) said it's not softer. And the count isn't just the individual thread but the threads that make up a thread when you get passed that number. They said the only difference is the money you are spending. I was shocked to hear this also.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 30, 2006)

My bedsheets are egyptian cotton and I forget which thread count but they were expensive so they're super soft. For my pillowcase I prefer silk or satin because it's better for your skin to prevent getting facial lines and wrinkles. It also keeps your hair from tangling.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, but how do you keep the pillow on the bed?? :icon_lol:

I have Egyptian Cotton, as well. Paid a couple hundred for the sheet set. It's the most wonderful feeling sheet set I've ever had. For the winter, I love satin sheets. Of course, you can't have stuble anywhere on your body, or you'll feel like your ripping the sheets, but eh...

I would definitely suggest making an investment and buying the higher count sheets. It's so worth it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 31, 2006)

You think they slide!??! Try satin!! lol I can't keep these things on if I stapled them on the bed! lol They are so smooth and soft, but one wrong move and my pillow becomes a projectile weapon! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But - back on topic... I've heard egyptian cotten in a high thread count is soft too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dianaleigh1218 (Jan 31, 2006)

:icon_chee The higher the thread count the better. I've heard good things about Egyptian cotton.


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is an article referring to what I was talking about. This one is by consumer reports.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

The manufacturer is counting wrong. According to Consumer Reports, 08/05:

Thread count is the new marketing mantra for sheets. The higher the better, you'll hear. But some sheet makers are boosting thread count simply by counting wrong.

The right way to count is to add up all vertical and horizontal threads in a square inch of fabric. Two hundred is typical and perfectly fine; 400 may provide a finer, softer sheet. Above 400, the only difference is likely to be price.

Our tests included some sheets listing thread counts of far more. The Linensource Regency Collection, $280 per queen set, claims a stunning 1,200.

Then we checked the math. Many sheet makers, including Linensource, count plies--very thin yarns that make up a thread. We hired an independent textile lab to count threads. The actual count: 416. That's just 35 percent of what Linensource claims.

Bottom line: Pick a sheet between 200 and 400 thread count that meets your other criteria. Paying more for higher thread count is wasting money.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``


----------



## Sensitiveguy (Nov 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *MetzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've read that it's egyptian cotton, but I just want to make sure before I buy a set.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually it's puppy bellies.  I'm having a hard time finding an SPCA who's willing to make me an entire king size bed worth, though, but if I find one I'll let you know.


----------

